# Is Note Compatible with SD 3.0 or UHS-I?



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to get the 32GB Adata microSDHC UHS-I SD 3.0 standard. I heard this card is faster than class 10 if compatible.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211585


----------



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

Samsung finally gsve me an answer, it is compatible.


----------



## BrettQ (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you have this card yet? If so, how is it working?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

BrettQ said:


> Do you have this card yet? If so, how is it working?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Works great! HD Videos pop no waiting to load. Multi tasking is fine.


----------



## 1337irl (Sep 16, 2011)

just ordered one myself after seeing this! excited!!


----------

